# Lightweight Rims?



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

Whats up Goat owners. Im in need of some advise about some new rims. Im looking for something that is going to be lighter than the stocks that I have now. (18" stocks). If you know any rims that would fit this ? please inform me about what brand and size. 
Because I took me car out to the drag a couple of days ago and was running 14's in a 1/4.( Three quater tank of gas probably didnt help much either). I was basically the only stocker out there racing against evo's neon's and GT's. They all had drag tires nos and whatever else that wasn't shown. But that was my fist time at the strip so it didnt go to bad. I actually didnt do to bad either you all might look at the 14 sec time and say I dont know how to drive, your probably right. Never missed a shift or hit the rev limiter either. So I was thinking that it must be the weight.
Any ideas on how to get me in the 13's would also help. Thanks
2006 M6 (first drag run it had 380 mi.) Now im over 500 mi.

Im in need of some extra drag wheels thats why I need help on rims.


----------



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help you guys really helped out:rofl:


----------

